# Txt msg from ttoc



## Ozzytheblackcat (Feb 21, 2016)

Just received a txt msg from Andrew from ttoc regarding my email address saying he wants to confirm it. Tried texting bk but dosnt seem to send from my phone any one help pls.


----------



## Ozzytheblackcat (Feb 21, 2016)

Just an update paid subscription for year yesterday 3/4/16 received confirmation email. Then got the txt msg today asking too confirm email tried but wouldn't send to the number?? So just need advice


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Have you tried posting your question on the TTOC website? (since the TTOC committee have withdrawn their support from this Forum they might not be reading it all that often now). Or tried replying to the confirmation email rather than the txt message?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hey, I'll send you a PM, the information supplied above is incorrect 

J
Xx


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Lollypop86 said:


> Hey, I'll send you a PM, the information supplied above is incorrect
> 
> J
> Xx


Which bit? The fact the Committee have withdrawn their support from the Forum, or that they don't read it?
(OK, you read it, so I guess that bit is wrong&#8230


----------

